# Word for the day  specious



## Josiah (May 28, 2015)

specious
[spee-shuh s] 


adjective


1. apparently good or right though lacking real merit; superficially pleasing or plausible:
specious arguments.


2. pleasing to the eye but deceptive.

Use specious to describe an argument that seems to be good, correct, or logical, but is not so. We live on the earth, therefore the earth must be the center of the universe has been proven to be a specious theory of the solar system.


----------



## Warrigal (May 28, 2015)

A lovely word. I don't hear it as often as I did when I was young.
So much of what we hear in the media and from politicians is completely specious but I suppose the term 'spin' has replaced the older word.

I still prefer the term 'specious argument' to spin. It's more erudite. Spin is another example of language being dumbed down.


----------

